# Sunday's Show and Tell....10/30/16...Happy Halloween



## jd56 (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow, Halloween already.
Be safe everyone.

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## XBPete (Oct 30, 2016)

Got a box from Crazy Dave, 34 Colson project moto and 36 CWC A code..


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Only one small bicycle related part this week and that was this license plate from 38airflow. I spent most of the week trying to work a deal to get this 2012 BMW 335is convertible. If you are a die hard BMW person (I'm not) you'll realize something unusual here. This car was ordered under the BMW Individual Program which really wasn't advertised when these cars were built. The 335is was built from 2011-2013 and there were six cars ordered under the Individual Program over those three years, one coupe and five convertibles. Each of these cars was painted a color not offered for the model so each is unique. So this is a 1 of 1 Barbera red metallic 335is. These cars also have a little giddy up--capable of low 13s @ 105 mph 1/4 miles and a computer limited 150 mph top end from a twin turbocharged inline six backed by a dual clutch seven speed automatic. This model filled the gap between the regular 3 Series and the M cars. Ok now back to bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice Bimmer, Barbera red met. is my favorite BMW color.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 30, 2016)

picked this up for my son.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 30, 2016)

That thing will look great with your Aerocycle in the backseat!


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2016)

No bike stuff again but thank god I like many of us have other interests.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 30, 2016)

Picked up this Monark built Elgin.  Has a cool aluminum Delta tail light.  As bad as it looks it actually came apart pretty easy.  It was listed as a '36 but not sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Picked up this Monark built Elgin.  Has a cool aluminum Delta tail light.  As bad as it looks it actually came apart pretty easy.  It was listed as a '36 but not sure.  View attachment 376882 View attachment 376883 View attachment 376884



I'm thinking more '38 ish? V/r Shawn


----------



## Blackout (Oct 30, 2016)

couple colson's  lwb


----------



## jkent (Oct 30, 2016)

Picked this up as my early christmas present.
I have to give a huge Thank You to Todd for giving me the opportunity of being the next care taker of this bike.
I have been wanting a hanging tank Schwinn since I started collectiong bicycles 6 years ago.
This bike will be with me for a very long time.
Jkent


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

1917 Sears Chief.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

1920 Emblem


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 30, 2016)

TO ALL THE GHOST & GOBLINS OUT THERE HAPPY HALLOWEEN  HEAR IS MY SHOW & TELL. THE CLEANEST ORIGINAL  PANTHER I HAVE EVER FOUND. I MEAN CLEAN. LIKE DAM


----------



## Boris (Oct 30, 2016)

Got this cute lil' Jewelers vice. Fits comfortably  on my work bench within arms reach. Perfect for hubs! And easy removal if I find that it's getting in my way. Sometimes you just find something you need, that you didn't realize you needed.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice looking Motorbikes, Joe.
I haven't got it put together yet, but I acquired this 1921 Harley-Davidson Motorcyke.
Here's a sneak peek.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

Ooooohhhhh Myyyyyy Goddddddd!!!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 30, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 377076 I haven't got it put together yet, but I acquired this 1921 Harley-Davidson Motorcyke.
> Here's a sneak peak.



Unreal! Can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 30, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 376986 1917 Sears Chief.
> 
> View attachment 376992
> 
> ...



Wow! Great find Joe!


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 377076 Nice looking Motorbikes, Joe.
> I haven't got it put together yet, but I acquired this 1921 Harley-Davidson Motorcyke.
> Here's a sneak peak.




OH boy, oh boy, oh boy


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2016)

Joe, tell me you didn't acquire the Chief, Emblem, and Harley Davidson all this week. If you did that means I have to go out behind my shed and blow my brains out.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

The Harley is Cyclingdays.


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2016)

My boo boo, thank god my brains can stay intact.


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2016)

Great Harley Davidson, waiting for more pics/ updates.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 30, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Picked up this Monark built Elgin.  Has a cool aluminum Delta tail light.  As bad as it looks it actually came apart pretty easy.  It was listed as a '36 but not sure.  View attachment 376882 View attachment 376883 View attachment 376884






Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking more '38 ish? V/r Shawn




John Polizzi published a Monark serial number list in "An Introduction to Classic Bicycles" that shows that number as 1937. By 38 motorbike frames were less common.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

Neat!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 30, 2016)

Got these this week. Couple NOS pieces. Delta light and EA horn. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 30, 2016)

These boxes keep showing up....



 
I did get this 5 speed trainer for the cold days...


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Only one small bicycle related part this week and that was this license plate from 38airflow. I spent most of the week trying to work a deal to get this 2012 BMW 335is convertible. If you are a die hard BMW person (I'm not) you'll realize something unusual here. This car was ordered under the BMW Individual Program which really wasn't advertised when these cars were built. The 335is was built from 2011-2013 and there were six cars ordered under the Individual Program over those three years, one coupe and five convertibles. Each of these cars was painted a color not offered for the model so each is unique. So this is a 1 of 1 Barbera red metallic 335is. These cars also have a little giddy up--capable of low 13s @ 105 mph 1/4 miles and a computer limited 150 mph top end from a twin turbocharged inline six backed by a dual clutch seven speed automatic. This model filled the gap between the regular 3 Series and the M cars. Ok now back to bikes! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 376860 View attachment 376861 View attachment 376862 View attachment 376863 View attachment 376864



I like it, here is my e36. Not nearly as nice as yours but def a fan.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 30, 2016)

Finally made up my seat tube decals.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 30, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> These boxes keep showing up....
> 
> View attachment 377129
> I did get this 5 speed trainer for the cold days...
> ...



I didn't know they sold these in California


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2016)

Not bike related but still kool.A  never used Vornado fan from the 50's........


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2016)

Also found this 8 track radio/player.........


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 30, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> I didn't know they sold these in California




18th one this year......1 tried to commit suicide.....it survived. (thank goodness)


----------



## Boris (Oct 30, 2016)

vincev said:


> Also found this 8 track radio/player.........View attachment 377163




Nice table Vince. (needs a layer of cardboard on it though).


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2016)

I added a few more accessories and a Rollfast


----------



## Greg M (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh sure, now Vince is going to corner the market on eight track tapes.  Where will Dave get new music from?

Nice Vornado, Vince [emoji106]


----------



## JKT (Oct 30, 2016)

I picked up this white oak artifact salvaged from the sunken Steamer Ship Niko . it sank in 1924 in the Great Lakes in Lake Michigan at Garden Island near Beaver Island. recovered in 1926 I think ... the ship had several mishaps since its madden voyage in 1889...all this can be seen Googling "Steamer Niko " along a video of a dive on it in 2011..   the guy I bought it from had it for 40 years and had bought it from a Ship Captains estate sale..


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 30, 2016)

Rare tank for a rare bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks to a long time collector and fellow Cabe member, I picked up this Schwinn dealer test ride display stand.
I've had my eye on this one for years, and watched change hands several times, so it feels good to have finally landed this little gem.


----------



## John zachow (Oct 30, 2016)

Here's my Sunday find. Found in a ladies front yard. I think it's a 38 Elgin Blackhawk not sure on year yet. Haven't got to serial number yet. The lights are a bonus that were on the bike. There seiss prewar with the battery tube. I got super lucky on this one. It's covered in red spray paint as you can see. It's coming up pretty easy. Can't wait to see how she looks stripped down to OG paint.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 30, 2016)

John zachow said:


> Here's my Sunday find. Found in a ladies front yard. I think it's a 38 Elgin Blackhawk not sure on year yet. Haven't got to serial number yet. The lights are a bonus that were on the bike. There seiss prewar with the battery tube. I got super lucky on this one. It's covered in red spray paint as you can see. It's coming up pretty easy. Can't wait to see how she looks stripped down to OG paint. View attachment 377321 View attachment 377322 View attachment 377323 View attachment 377324



Sweet Lord, was she using it as yard art?


----------



## John zachow (Oct 30, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Sweet Lord, was she using it as yard art?



Yes yes she was. Now she's in my garage. Not the lady the bike. Lol


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh my god, you have got to be kidding. I know your not though. WOW, great find.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 30, 2016)

Good eye and find on the Elgin black hawk!!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 30, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I added a few more accessories and a RollfastView attachment 377214 View attachment 377215 View attachment 377216 View attachment 377217



How did you get him to ship it?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2016)

jkent said:


> Picked this up as my early christmas present.
> I have to give a huge Thank You to Todd for giving me the opportunity of being the next care taker of this bike.
> I have been wanting a hanging tank Schwinn since I started collectiong bicycles 6 years ago.
> This bike will be with me for a very long time.
> ...



looks like BF Goodrich paint scheme ..... schnarly!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2016)

Got another NIB Seiss horn from my friend Matt at the Gateway Coasters ride on Sunday. This will go on my 42 Elgin Wartime bike after I find some cleaner U bars for it.


----------

